# To release? Or not to release?



## Nicola647 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello

I'm new to this site. In fact, I'm very new to being a pigeon mummy. 

8 weeks ago, walking to work, i found a week old pigeon (tiny and covered in yellow fluffy feathers) 
I rescued him from the mouth of a cat.
Presume he fell from his nest, the cat thought it was his lucky day.

Anyway after reading up as much as possible on what to do and what to feed him, I now have a very happy and healthy fledgling. 

He's growing lovely feathers. He wants to fly (He's starting to try) 
He is very vocal when he sees me. Always chirping as soon as he sees me.
He nuzzles my hands a lot (a comfort thing?) 
I've really bonded with him.

So he must be around 9 weeks old now.

He's living indoors with me
I've got him in an indoor guinea pig cage 

He's learnt to drink water
But he isn't yet eating on his own
I'm still hand feeding him.

When should he be able to eat on his own?

I always put seed in his cage to try to encourage him. He pecks at it, but drops it ! 

Will he now be too tame to be released? 

I'm happy to continue caring for him.
I never knew I'd bond this much with a baby pigeon.

I just don't want to stop him being a wild bird. If he could survive in the wild. But there are lots of sparrow hawks around here. I'd hate to release him only for him to be killed.

Any advice would be great please.

Thanks 

Nicola
Essex
UK


----------



## Niki27 (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m in the same dilemma we have a strong bond now my boy dose the over excited wing movement when I was in shouting his little head off can I ask what you are feeding your little one ? I’m still trying bits and I’m still trying to get him to drink but not having much luck with that 
Nicola uk Warwickshire


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Because they do not have pigeon parents to teach them survival skills, i think rescued babies should be kept and not released.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster is right. They learn how to survive from their parents and flock when they first come out of the nest at about 6 weeks old. Being raised by a human, they never learned how to be a bird. Their chances of survival go way down if you release them now.

As far as getting them to eat, it is sometimes easier to hand feed defrosted frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. You can do this 3 times a day and about 30 peas each time. Soon they will view peas as food and should learn to pick them up on their own. After that they will more easily transition over to seed. That or just keep putting seed down and pecking at it with your finger, like a beak. Don't feed him in the morning, and let him be hungry. Hunger is a great motivator to learn. If he hasn't eaten after several hours, then feed him. Some will learn right away, and some would rather be fed forever it seems. A little tough love here does help. It's what the parents would do. They can eat on their own by 3 weeks of age by watching the parents eating, if you keep seed and water in their nest box. Your bird is plenty old enough to eat on his own.


----------



## Nicola647 (Oct 5, 2018)

Niki27 said:


> I’m in the same dilemma we have a strong bond now my boy dose the over excited wing movement when I was in shouting his little head off can I ask what you are feeding your little one ? I’m still trying bits and I’m still trying to get him to drink but not having much luck with that
> Nicola uk Warwickshire


 hi Nicola. How old is your baby pigeon? Can I ask do you keep him indoors or out? Do you think you'll keep him? Going by the advice here my little one will not be released because he just doesn't have the instinct to protect himself.

I'm feeding him vegetables... kale and spinach etc. He also has layers pellets. Seed with maize. Some dried mealworm. And a little crushed oyster shell for calcium.

I'm going to try defrosted peas to see if he'll eat on his own.

I do spoil him.... as soon as his crop is empty I feed him. So I need to be tougher and let him go hungry. So that it motivates him to learn to eat.

To get him to learn to drink I dipped his beak in water a few times then he got the idea.

I'm wondering if he'll be happy living with me forever
Or if I should try to rehome him to someone who has a large aviary where he could live with other birds.

The thing is, I adore him, and I think he thinks I'm his mummy


----------



## Nicola647 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thank you jay3 and cwebster much appreciated advice.

Do you think, if I keep him, he'll be ok in an indoor guinea pig cage? Should I get him a buddy to live with? I read somewhere that a cockatiel can make a good buddy for a pigeon? Do you know if that's true?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't feed him the dried mealworms. They don't need those. They are seed eaters.
Depends on how large the cage is if it would be suitable. No to the cockatiel. They should not be put together. The tiel can take off the beak of a pigeon, and they have. Just because someone does that, doesn't mean it is a good idea.


----------



## Niki27 (Oct 5, 2018)

] hi Nicola. How old is your baby pigeon? Can I ask do you keep him indoors or out? Do you think you'll keep him? Going by the advice here my little one will not be released because he just doesn't have the instinct to protect himself.

I'm feeding him vegetables... kale and spinach etc. He also has layers pellets. Seed with maize. Some dried mealworm. And a little crushed oyster shell for calcium.

I'm going to try defrosted peas to see if he'll eat on his own.

I do spoil him.... as soon as his crop is empty I feed him. So I need to be tougher and let him go hungry. So that it motivates him to learn to eat.

To get him to learn to drink I dipped his beak in water a few times then he got the idea.

I'm wondering if he'll be happy living with me forever
Or if I should try to rehome him to someone who has a large aviary where he could live with other birds.

The thing is, I adore him, and I think he thinks I'm his mummy[/QUOTE]


Hay I think he’s Maybe 6 weeks old at the moment he is in my front room I’m aiming on keeping him as I’m way to attached to him now so I no how you feel when you adore him see me and my little guy sit on the sofa and watch telly well I do he tends to nuzzle in to my neck and don’t move I really love this little guy lots here’s a pic I have off him on my phone he’s in the garden on the flowers he loves it out here but never goes to far from me if I move he follows, but this pic you can’t see the change off colour In him his chest is now going brown so waiting to see what happens is it a boy or a girl it’s super exciting for me considering before I found this little guy I was super scared off birds flapping around me but he has curd that fear excuse the mess round his face he just had some ready breck seconds before I took the pic it was taken befor I cleaned him up he also has been eating peas and sweencorn today he loved it he dose eat on his own but it takes a while to get him going the water thing I’m still struggling with but I’ll keep at it his ready break is watery so he’s sort off getting water when he eats just not the water I would like him to drink


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's cute, but be careful taking him outside. One day he will fly off and you will lose him. Many have come on here heartbroken that they have lost them that way. If that should happen, he won't know how to survive out there and will probably get lost and starve.


----------



## Nicola647 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Please don't feed him the dried mealworms. They don't need those. They are seed eaters.
> Depends on how large the cage is if it would be suitable. No to the cockatiel. They should not be put together. The tiel can take off the beak of a pigeon, and they have. Just because someone does that, doesn't mean it is a good idea.


 Hi Jay. Thank you for the advice. I agree, just because someone does that, doesn't mean it's a good idea. Hence why I haven't gone out to get a cockatiel..... I came to this forum of experts to find out more before doing anything.


----------



## Niki27 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> He's cute, but be careful taking him outside. One day he will fly off and you will lose him. Many have come on here heartbroken that they have lost them that way. If that should happen, he won't know how to survive out there and will probably get lost and starve.


I will do I’m very careful when we do go out but as he’s getting bigger I will be cutting the garden routine out slowly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could build a little aviary to let him enjoy some time outside where he would be safe.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Nicola, some 8 years ago I was in the same spot with a starving squeaker I'd found, on its last legs. Now, that bird is still with me, a healthy in-door pigeon and my bonded companion! She's a great character and while its a commitment, as with any animal companion, I'm so glad I have her.  

This is a fabulous forum! You might also like to take a look at Palomacy pigeon rescue, which is another super resource for all things pigeon and dove: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/

If you want a little friend for your pigeon, I'd think about adopting a second pigeon down the road!


----------

